# 6.3b and now half my SPs aren't recording



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I got 6.3b 3 nights ago (Wednesday) and all my Thursday night shows recorded fine. I have a SP for Law & Order and when I checked the to do list yesterday, last night's episode was set to record. This morning I check the now playing list and it's not there. So I check the recording history and it says L&O was not recorded because someone modified the SP for it. BS. I then look at this coming weeks to do list and notice half my SPs are not going to record and the same BS reason is giving. Cold Case, L&O:SVU, According to Jim, Knights of Properity, ER, Til Death all are not going to record because someone modified the SP. I'll say it again - that's BS!

I don't have the reboots or lockups other's are having but I expect my unhacked stock unit to record my shows. Maybe D* wants everyone to feel the pain that HR20 users do.

Has anyone else had this failed to record problem with 6.3b? I'll be keeping a close eye on my HR10 to make sure my shows record. I turned off suggestions in a desparate move hoping that helps.

Earl - you say Directv employees read these forums. I hope they read this one and get this fixed once and for all!


----------



## mitchelljd (Aug 16, 2006)

i don't know what is happening with tivo & directv, but my regular tivo directv box, non HD, just had a big problem for me. it didnt tape LAS VEGAS on nbc. there were no other shows to be taped, jsut that last night.

so... i don't know if they recently updated all the tivo codes, directv is screwing up the season passes on purpose to make the hr20 look good. 

my tivo had worked great for a long time. 

i just hope the new owners of directv take notice of this bs and bring tivo back!!! and make it work.

but this is annoying as hell.


----------



## mbuser (Jul 6, 2006)

mitchelljd said:


> i don't know what is happening with tivo & directv, but my regular tivo directv box, non HD, just had a big problem for me. it didnt tape LAS VEGAS on nbc. there were no other shows to be taped, jsut that last night.
> 
> so... i don't know if they recently updated all the tivo codes, directv is screwing up the season passes on purpose to make the hr20 look good.
> 
> ...


I don't think is a problem with 6.3b. Most likely it's a recurrence of an indexing problem with their guide data that affects all of their DVRs. I noticed that a couple of my season pass programs disappeared from the to-do list the last day or so, but as of this morning they were back. This is the same thing that happened a couple of weeks ago. That time it took several days to correct. This time they got it back right much faster.


----------



## mitchelljd (Aug 16, 2006)

well, its still a screwup. just want to program it and forget. don't want to have to check every day to see if the box will record what i set it to.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

There is a whole lot of discussion on the TiVo Community Forum about the season pass/wishlist problems. A lot of people are upset with DirecTV. Myself included.

BTW, it doesn't seem to be software version related. I'm still on 6.3a.


----------



## fasTLane (Jan 13, 2006)

Strange it is not a problem with my 3.1 here.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

All my SPs were back in the to do list this morning, so all is well again for now. I'll be keeping an eye on them though.


----------



## mrb (Sep 14, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> All my SPs were back in the to do list this morning, so all is well again for now. I'll be keeping an eye on them though.


I have 3.1 installed on my R10 but also experienced this issue yesterday. It almost didn't record Desperate Housewives which would have led to a beat down received by me from my wife. I restarted the TiVo and it looks like everything came back. 
First time I've noticed this on my machine since getting it four months ago.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Tonight only every other show on CBS was set to record even though they all were supposed to, very annoying.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I just setup my units for the new shows coming on (SD and HD Tivos) and the TDLs were fine yesterday. Right now all of my Tivos TDLs are mucked up. I do mine through an Addon (TivoWebplus) which has worked for years and also shows all of the the nightly Tivo guide updates and DVR showcase updates. None of my Tivos are showing that right now. 6.2 or 6.3b. SD or HD. DTV must be doing some playing with the guide data right now and it's not getting to us. This isn't a 6.3 thing. It's effecting my 6.2 units that haven't had an update in over a year.

Now, how to you explain this to a 1st teir CSR?


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

My HR10-250 was not recording season passes on Wednesday of last week, under 6.2a software. When I looked in the todo list, they were not there, and shows that it had missed showed that they didn't record because "someone in your household changed the recording options" or something close to that. I did a reset of the box (pulled the power cord), and upon reboot, they all came back? I received 6.3b sometime Saturday night, and all has been well since that reboot, nothing bad with 6.3b. That was weird though, other than this, my Tivos have been rock solid for 3 years!!


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Wolffpack said:


> I just setup my units for the new shows coming on (SD and HD Tivos) and the TDLs were fine yesterday. Right now all of my Tivos TDLs are mucked up. I do mine through an Addon (TivoWebplus) which has worked for years and also shows all of the the nightly Tivo guide updates and DVR showcase updates. None of my Tivos are showing that right now. 6.2 or 6.3b. SD or HD. DTV must be doing some playing with the guide data right now and it's not getting to us. This isn't a 6.3 thing. It's effecting my 6.2 units that haven't had an update in over a year.
> 
> Now, how to you explain this to a 1st teir CSR?


Even a 2nd TIER CSR wouldn't follow you :nono2:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

If your Tivo doesn't have the daily Tivo Service Download and DVR Showcase scheduled in it's TDL, it's not going to work. What has DTV done here?


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

I use my Samsung Series 2 Tivo DVR to back up my HR-20. Right now my HR-20 is more stable. I have 6.2 sw version on my Samsung.

I also have been missing my SPs. I went through the To Do List (view history) and notice alot of them say are "will not record". I go to see why and it says something to the effect that "someone in household modified your Season Pass.

When I went to the Season Pass Manager, I noticed that the SP that were missing said "no episodes available" or something like that. 

What doesn't make any sense to me is about one hour after I checked my view history I had other SPs that said "won't record" and I noticed that What About Brian changed to won't record and that was within the hour I talked about.

I am calling DTV right now. I am trying to call the Tier 2 support direct line. (A long time ago a CSR gave me. It took a little while. Normally they come on the line right away.

Anyway, there has been a wide spread reports of TIVO based DVR missing recordings. They are not sure what is going on, may have something to do with the nightly downloading of info. The CSR said the short term fix is to delete the SPs that have issues and restate them. I really don't want to do that and doesn't make much sense to me to do simply because a SP was to record earlier tonight then all of sudden (an hour later) is said "won't record". 

Man, I thought that I was done with missing recordings. I am so tired of this.


----------

